# bending conduit



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Honest to God, I wish I knew what you were talking about. It sounded interesting. Shrink tables, maybe?

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

I found some interesting apps for conduit bending.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The travel is based on the radius, so it will be different for different benders.
The travel is the distance the pipe moves forward as you make the bend. If you know the travel you can make a mark on the pipe that distance back from the fixed support on the bender and when the pipe reaches that point your bend is complete.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Are you talking about ram travel on a hydraulic bender?
If so it will be bender specific.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> Are you talking about ram travel on a hydraulic bender?
> If so it will be bender specific.


I was thinking about a Chicago type bender, but yes it can be done based on ram travel for a hydraulic bender. In either case it is bender specific.


----------



## ratrod56 (Jan 21, 2011)

Im not sure what its called but I stick the conduit in the bender and when it comes out it looks beautiful. I love bending conduit:thumbup:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan_dowd said:


> i was wondering how many of you bend your conduit on the "travel method" and if any of you have a chart that has all the different travels for the different degree bends and sizes of conduit. it would help greatly.


 









The book on the very front of the pile is what you need....


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

Or you could go to this site

http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/ConduitBending.htm

Or order this book

http://www.coxco.net/Conduit_pipe_Bending_Book_p/b0010.htm

Look at page 55, The second edition of 'Electricians guide to conduit bending'.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

brother said:


> Or you could go to this site
> 
> http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/ConduitBending.htm
> 
> ...


Trust me on this one, you need the book I referenced if you're trying to go with ram travel - has three pages of charts for different Greenlee benders covering ram "guestimate" reasonably close.

Edit - I agree on the second one, Cox has the best book for learning - Greenlee gives you the charts to avoid anytime wasted "re-inventing the wheel"


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

IMO, the "amount of travel" method is the only way to go. It works on both Chicago-style benders and hydraulic ram types. Very accurate especially if you're trying to match bends on a big pipe rack.

Springback can cause some problems, but that is overcome with some experimentation.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Oops, I should expand on the springback problem. It does not exist on rachet-style benders but can be a problem on the electric Greenlee 555 style


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

You need a scrap piece of pipe bend a 90, document the Travel.
Divide that by 9 and make your own chart.:thumbsup:

It's a good time to figure your gain.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

bill39 said:


> Oops, I should expand on the springback problem. It does not exist on rachet-style benders but can be a problem on the electric Greenlee 555 style


I don't really see any difference in the spring back issue between a 555 and a Chicago bender. They both have the issue and it varies with the pipe. Some pipe is harder than other pipe and tends to have more spring back.


----------



## DCAC (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds like your talking about gain. At 90 degrees the pipe has a gain in length. If so its 2 5/8" @ 1/2" pipe, 3 1/4" @ 3/4" pipe, 4" @ 1" pipe.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

DCAC said:


> Sounds like your talking about gain. At 90 degrees the pipe has a gain in length. If so its 2 5/8" @ 1/2" pipe, 3 1/4" @ 3/4" pipe, 4" @ 1" pipe.


Those numbers change based on the radius of the bending shoe. All 3/4 conduit benders do not have the same radius as each other.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jordan_dowd said:


> i was wondering how many of you bend your conduit on the "travel method" and if any of you have a chart that has all the different travels for the different degree bends and sizes of conduit. it would help greatly.


I use the "travel" method. It really saves a lot of time. However, every Chicago bender is slightly different and you have to test the one you are using. Do you use it? There is not a chart that I know of. It is simple to figure out.


----------

